# Goodbye Sheldon



## Puck1021 (Oct 24, 2015)

My RES, Sheldon, passed away today. He was a year old. I got Sheldon when he was 3 months old, and I kept him in a tank until he was 7 months old. I moved him into my girlfriend's house because they had a pond there, and he's been there ever since. My gf found Sheldon this morning with a swollen neck, she picked him up, but he was already gone  RIP Shelly swim free at the bridge.


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Sheldon... love him. 
Hope you're alright.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

This reminds me of my childhood turtle, shelFORD


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

so sorry


----------

